# Kopfruten Montagen



## Rocky71 (1. Januar 2008)

Habe mir 2 Kopfruten(Teleskop) mal zu gelegt (5 & 8m)
Wie lang macht ihr eure schnüre(montagen)
bei diesen Rutenlängen?
5 & 8m oder kürzer!?

Und was haltet ihr von diesen Gummizügen die man aufstecken kann, taugen die was!?Werden auf die Spitze gesteckt.

Oder lieber inline Gummiführung?
Oder einfach nur vorne befestigt!?

Angele viel an Kanälen,kleineren flüssen und teiche/seen(kleinere)


----------



## Gardenfly (1. Januar 2008)

*AW: Kopfruten Montagen*

Kommt immer auf die Fischgröße an.
Schnurlänge : der Haken ist bei mir auf höhe meiner Hand, damit ich kleine gleich greifen kann.
Gummizug : ich habe da immer einen Internen Stärke 1,4mm oder stärker, also nicht wie bei der Pole .
Der dient nur dazu, mittlere Fische einwenig auszudrillen.


----------



## mondfisch (1. Januar 2008)

*AW: Kopfruten Montagen*

diese gummidinger zum aufziehen sind voll fürn fuss mach das bloss nicht nimm dir einen posenring den du ca 10-15cm auf die spitze schieben kannst der muss sehr fest drauf sitzen. dann nimmst du deine montage machst die dahinter fest.wenn du die spitze siehst weisst du was du was für einen knoten du brauchst. wenn der knoten da richtig fest ist wickelst du 10 mal richtung spitze jetzt brauchst du einen längeren schlauch der direkt auf die spitze passt damit fixierst du deine wicklungen.ist nicht so schwer.


----------



## Jogibär (1. Januar 2008)

*AW: Kopfruten Montagen*



mondfisch schrieb:


> diese gummidinger zum aufziehen sind voll fürn fuss


Also das kann ich nicht bestätigen. Bei einer Tele-Stippe bin ich damit immer gut gefahren. Das Ding wird mit Heißkleber an der Rutenspite befestigt und hält bombenfest. 
Jetzt habe ich allerdings eine Steckstippe mit einer holen Spitze und internem Gummizug (1 mm). Seit ich diesen Sommer zwei Karauschen von 35 cm und mehrere Schleien damit gefangen habe, möchte ich darauf auch nicht mehr verzichten... 
Die Schnurlänge ist bei der Steckrute variabel. zur landung kann man die "überflüssigen" Stücke ja abziehen. 
Bei der Telestippe würde ich auch sagen: Handhöhe

Gruß und frohes Neues 
Jogi


----------



## Zanderfänger (2. Januar 2008)

*AW: Kopfruten Montagen*

Lies

Lies nochmal

Alternative & so #h


----------



## BadnerPower (6. Januar 2008)

*AW: Kopfruten Montagen*

Ja das mit dem Gummzug ist so ne sache,ich selbst benutze keinen obwohl er mir in manchen Situationen schon sehr geholfen hätte und ich dadurch auch manch guter fisch verloren habe.
Gummizug,ja oder nein?Gewässerbedingt,kommt drauf an was fürfische zu erwarten sind,und wie die es auf em Grund so aussieht.Falls nämlich hängergefahr besteht und der mal bisschen beser hängt,saust sofort der gummizug raus und du hast nur stress damit den haken zu losen.
lg badner


----------



## totentanz (6. Januar 2008)

*AW: Kopfruten Montagen*



Rocky71 schrieb:


> Habe mir 2 Kopfruten(Teleskop) mal zu gelegt (5 & 8m)
> Wie lang macht ihr eure schnüre(montagen)
> bei diesen Rutenlängen?
> 5 & 8m oder kürzer!?
> ...



Du kannst bei der Tele ja schlecht die Montage viel kürzer machen, sonst kommste ja nicht mehr an den Haken dran. Ich habe die Montage etwa 20 cm kürzer als die Rute lang ist. So kannste dann an einem Haushaltsgummi den du um die Rute machst einfach den Haken einhängen.
Bei ner Steckrute kannste verkürzt fischen, da du dann die restlichen Teile ab- bzw. aufstecken kannst/musst.


----------



## Rocky71 (11. Januar 2008)

*AW: Kopfruten Montagen*

Kann mir jemand sagen wie ich die auf gummizug innen umrüste,
oder geht das net!?

Und wo kann man sowas bestellen,
und wie heißen die teile genau?


----------



## Denni_Lo (11. Januar 2008)

*AW: Kopfruten Montagen*

Geht schon aber ist mit höheren Kosten verbunden, Du brauchst das Spitzensegment neu oder mußt das vorhandene umbauen. 

Einfach  am Ende der Rute aufschrauben und alle Glieder nach unten rausnehmen.  Danach kannst Dir mal anschauen ob Du die Spitze umbauen kannst oder nicht.


----------



## Gardenfly (11. Januar 2008)

*AW: Kopfruten Montagen*

Du braucht eine Teflonhülse passend zum Gummizug, Gummizug, Endhalterung und Konnektor (oder Spiderknoten).
Dann die Spitze soweit kürzen das die Hülse passt (vorsicht vor Verschnitt), dann den Gummizug in die Spitze an die Endhalterung befestigen , Konnektor auf der anderen Seite, so das das Gummi unter Spannung steht und festknoten.

Tip nehme eine Endhalterung mit Aufwickler damit kann man 
a. die Spannung nachstellen
b. ein wenig Reserve haben wenn an der oberen Seite eine Beschädigung ist die man abschneidet (und damit das Gummi zu kurz ist)


----------



## stefanwitteborg (11. Januar 2008)

*AW: Kopfruten Montagen*

...bei der Rutenlänge würde ich long long fischen...
...gerade bei Telestippen...


----------



## snorreausflake (11. Januar 2008)

*AW: Kopfruten Montagen*

Würde dir auch empfehlen die Schnurlänge so lang wie die Rute zumachen oder vielleicht 20 cm kürzer.


----------



## Parasol (20. Januar 2008)

*AW: Kopfruten Montagen*

Hallo, 

wen es interessiert: ich habe am Handteil meiner Kopfrute (5 m) zwei Stifte im Abstand von 30 cm angebracht als Wickelmöglichkeit für die Schnur. An der Rutenspitze ist ein Spitzenring. Durch diesen führe ich die Schnur (ca. 15 m) und gebe die Menge frei, die ich brauche um den Fisch in Handhöhe zu haben oder um eine Festposenmontage bei größerer Tiefe gut zu handeln. Beim Auswerfen kann man mit der einen Hand Schnur aufnehmen und beim Wurf frei geben. Hat sich gut bewährt. angle allerdings nur auf Köderfische damit, Beifang eine 54er Brasse.


----------

